# Skin ID please



## happynagini (May 8, 2016)

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BredliFreak (May 8, 2016)

Not a good pic but id take a guess at boiga irregularis or a small elapid. Where are you situated, and could you get a better pic?


----------



## baker (May 8, 2016)

Common tree snake (Dendrelaphis punctulatus).

Cheers Cameron


----------



## happynagini (May 8, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Not a good pic but id take a guess at boiga irregularis or a small elapid. Where are you situated, and could you get a better pic?



sorry its not my pic. Friend posted it on facebook after seeing a red belly today at her farm then found this. I was sceptical of it being a red belly. Located at herons creek mid north coast


----------



## pythoninfinite (May 9, 2016)

Yep, looks like Common Tree Snake for sure.

Jamie


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 9, 2016)

Agree with Baker and Pythoninfinite. Definitely a harmless Common Tree Snake. The ridge along the edge of the ventral scales is diagnostic and it clearly has a low body scale count which fits as well.


----------



## happynagini (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for your help guys


----------

